# Gunner and peanut butter



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

One day I found two jars of peanut butter open.  Darn hubby doesn't bother to check before opening a new jar (he's a peanut butter junky ).

So I was combining the two jars and Gunner just sat there staring like "umm, hello, I like peanut butter too".
Who can resist _tha_t face? Besides, it's too darn funny to watch!


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha, gotta love watching dogs eat peanut butter. That face would be pretty hard to resist :wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Yep, that face you get when you open a jar of pnut butter is priceless. Jamie does the same thing while I'm filling the kongs she waits on her taste of pb too. She knows they are going in the freezer and she can't wait that long she says. Yes, it's so comical to watch them eat it too.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Cute!
Around here we have 2 jars of PB one labeled humans and one labeled dogs, and the dogs know which is theirs.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

lol I love how they repeatedly lick and then start lifting their lips like "GOD ITS EVERYWHERE" lol


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I Love Gunner! I just want to smoosh his precious peanut butter face. :wub:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> lol I love how they repeatedly lick and then start lifting their lips like "GOD ITS EVERYWHERE" lol


That's to make sure they get every last bit!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

LOL That is hilarious!! 

Judge actually won a Peanut Butter licking competition last year at a fun doggy event. They put the PB on paper plates....that is hilarious to watch..you should try it with Gunner, it will keep him busy for awhile!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

No peanut butter for awhile, he's on a diet.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Franksmom said:


> Cute!
> Around here we have 2 jars of PB one labeled humans and one labeled dogs, and the dogs know which is theirs.


Thats how it is here too, my toy poodles LOVE peanut butter and it is an incentive to get them to take meds if needed.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww. My first GSD's name was Gunner.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds like my house.
I came home one day and my other half was standing in the kitchen holding a spoon full of PB for Alice while eating a PB sandwich. 

Is it a big crisis in your house if the wrong type of peanut butter was bought? (NO LOW FAT!!!!)


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

CarrieJ said:


> Is it a big crisis in your house if the wrong type of peanut butter was bought? (NO LOW FAT!!!!)


Oh, there is NO bringing home the wrong peanut butter. I think it was in the wedding vows that Skippy was the only PB allowed. 

Funny thing is, I bought Jif one day  because we were out and that was all the local store had. I pack him a lunch everyday of PB&J (his choice) and I had made it with Jif for 4 days before he went into the cabinet where the Jif was and realized it wasn't Skippy. He says to me "I knew my sandwich tasted funny". :rolleyes2:
Busted! But I swear, had he not seen the jar, he'd have never known.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

GSDGunner said:


> Oh, there is NO bringing home the wrong peanut butter. I think it was in the wedding vows that Skippy was the only PB allowed.
> 
> Funny thing is, I bought Jif one day  because we were out and that was all the local store had. I pack him a lunch everyday of PB&J (his choice) and I had made it with Jif for 4 days before he went into the cabinet where the Jif was and realized it wasn't Skippy. He says to me "I knew my sandwich tasted funny". :rolleyes2:
> Busted! But I swear, had he not seen the jar, he'd have never known.


So funny! Is there really a big difference between the two? 

I got a big jar of Jif from Costco- I can't wait for Odin to try pb.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> So funny! Is there really a big difference between the two?


No! He's just being his usual picky self. If he had not seen the jar, he'd have never known.
Example:
I cook roast beef in the crockpot. Not often as I don't like red meat too much, but maybe once a month, if that.
I've always put in some dry onion soup mix in to give it flavor. Neither me or my husband like onions, in fact we both hate them. But the soup mix doesn't have that much of an onion taste.
So, for the last 17 plus years, I've made it this way, without him knowing.
I always scrape off any remaining from the roast beef as I take it out of the crockpot. But one day (about a year ago) I missed one. 
I cut the roast beef and he took a piece and proceeded to cut it. Next thing I know he's staring at something. Yep, it was an onion piece. He asks if it's a piece of onion and I told him of the soup mix. I wasn't trying to hide the fact I used the soup mix, I just never told him because I KNEW he'd react the following way. 
He starts licking his mouth and making a face  like it's the most horrible thing he's ever tasted. 
He says, "I knew something tasted funny". I didn't tell him I've been doing this for 17 years.  So for 17 years he liked it, but now that he saw one little onion piece, he hated it. I had to heat up some gravy to mask the taste for him. 
So the next time I made it, I put in the onion mix and he says (swear to God) "hmm, this tastes much better". He didn't ask if I put it in, he just assumed I didn't. Men can be so weird sometimes. At least my man can.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Isn't peanut butter really bad for dogs its full of sugar!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

That is so funny! Dh is the same way with sour cream/heavy cream. He loves the tomato-cream sauce I make for the pasta, one day he saw me take the cream out of of the fridge and asked me what it's for, I tell him. He makes this face like I'm feeding him poison. 
Oh yeah, white bread- this is funny. So Sara Lee has the Whole Wheat white bread- I've been feeding the whole family that for a while until he saw it on the counter one day. "Whole wheat??! I don't like whole wheat bread, you know it, why did you buy that stuff?"
Uhh... you've been eating that stuff for months- "whaaaa??? No wonder it didn't taste right".


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> Isn't peanut butter really bad for dogs its full of sugar!


Peanut butter is perfectly fine for dogs, in moderation of course. 

People make dog treats from it, put it in kongs etc. Peanut butter is a good protein source, but also high in fat, so portions should be kept small.
And I don't give him peanut butter daily, only as an occasional treat, like in the video. 

You can always buy organic or sugar free brands.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> That is so funny! Dh is the same way with sour cream/heavy cream. He loves the tomato-cream sauce I make for the pasta, one day he saw me take the cream out of of the fridge and asked me what it's for, I tell him. He makes this face like I'm feeding him poison.
> Oh yeah, white bread- this is funny. So Sara Lee has the Whole Wheat white bread- I've been feeding the whole family that for a while until he saw it on the counter one day. "Whole wheat??! I don't like whole wheat bread, you know it, why did you buy that stuff?"
> Uhh... you've been eating that stuff for months- "whaaaa??? *No wonder it didn't taste right".*


Haha, sounds like we have very similar husbands.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Too funny!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> Funny thing is, I bought Jif one day  because we were out and that was all the local store had. I pack him a lunch everyday of PB&J (his choice) and I had made it with Jif for 4 days before he went into the cabinet where the Jif was and realized it wasn't Skippy. He says to me "I knew my sandwich tasted funny". :rolleyes2:
> Busted! But I swear, had he not seen the jar, he'd have never known.


Ha! Ha! The onion story is the best! My other half is a Jif guy. I bought a different kind at Trader Joes and that didn't go over well.


----------



## KennyFrench (Jun 13, 2012)

Personally, I prefer Jif - "Choosy mothers choose Jif" - but only because it doesn't seem as oily as Skippy. I'll eat Skippy just as long as it's smooth and not crunchy. 



JustMeLeslie said:


> She knows they are going *in the freezer* and she can't wait that long she says.


Why put them in the freezer? Does this make it more of a challenge for the dog? We picked up a Kong Classic and a sample Ziggy for Bella and she really seemed to like it. Although, she kept biting off the end that was sticking out instead of pulling it out, but we'll work on that. We'll have to stuff it with a little peanut butter to see if she likes that.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

KennyFrench said:


> Why put them in the freezer? Does this make it more of a challenge for the dog? We picked up a Kong Classic and a sample Ziggy for Bella and she really seemed to like it. Although, she kept biting off the end that was sticking out instead of pulling it out, but we'll work on that. We'll have to stuff it with a little peanut butter to see if she likes that.


It just takes them longer to eat it and it keeps them occupied longer.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Nope, couldn't resist that face. He is ADORABLE!! Such a cute video!

Hunter has his own peanut butter jar too. Dogs and peanut butter... they go hand in hand!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:rofl:
I have to try this


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

CarrieJ said:


> Ha! Ha! The onion story is the best! My other half is a Jif guy. I bought a different kind at Trader Joes and that didn't go over well.


I use Simply Jif for me ,the least amount of sugar Ive found. The dogs get Skippy or other PB that are low in sugar so no low fat as they crank the sugar in those.Simply Jif is a little expensive for stuffing a Kong but Jif is on sale here ,the regular often is.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I just love the face he makes. Especially at the end just before I turned off the video. He stopped licking because he thought he was getting more.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He looks different now, I think.
Can we get an updated video?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> He looks different now, I think.
> Can we get an updated video?


Oh geez, I don't know.... Not sure if he's up for it....


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL...too cute!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GSDGunner said:


> Oh geez, I don't know.... Not sure if he's up for it....


Gunner, you can thank me later!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Tazor HATES HATES HATES peanut butter.. wont even eat ritz bitz or anything with it.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

TaZoR said:


> Tazor HATES HATES HATES peanut butter.. wont even eat ritz bitz or anything with it.


There is something seriously wrong with your dog!  
Haha, just kidding of course. If I'm out of pill pockets and I need to give him a pill, peanut butter is the next best option.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

GSDGunner said:


> There is something seriously wrong with your dog!
> Haha, just kidding of course. If I'm out of pill pockets and I need to give him a pill, peanut butter is the next best option.


I have to use cream cheese...same results  I'm not a fan of peanut butter either...since I think my dog and I are becoming one person..that would explain it..hahaha. He can read my thoughts, and I can read his...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I couldnt watch the video until just now. Great video. Gunner is so cute. I can see him saying Hey I can help you get rid of some of that PB. I had to laugh. Thanks!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

when you take the spoon away i see the sadness in his eyes :wub: lol


----------



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

LOL I used to give my dachshund peanut butter and she would be so funny! Gunner sure is a pretty boy!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, this will have to do since the video camera is dead and I can't find the charger.
My cell phone is really crappy, so sorry for the quality.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

dangit i've been trying to watch your video since yesterday but i think my laptop is broken  i thought maybe when i got up this morning i could watch it but naohhh...all i hear is the licking. nom nom!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahahhhahaaaaa! I literally laughed until I coughed. 
Been a little sick because I caught my son's nasty summer cold, and this definitely cheered me up. The last few seconds are hilarious!

And the funniest is that he does not look joyous throughout.
Serious business, eating that PB.


----------

